# Hodge Podge Bachlorette Bedroom needs feng shui decoration



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Try this site with a detailed FENG SHUI site where you can learn moving your stuff into the right directions and benefiting with it.

Completely detailed 
http://www.startremodeling.com/fengshui_bedroom.htm

I'd like to add that if you paint al your itsy bitsy furniture. It will look better if your give a little time of yours to paint them on a day off. :thumbsup:

Dana


----------

